# Split Shotgun Shells



## Washington95 (Dec 12, 2012)

Federal, 20ga, highbase, #4's,  split at crimp fold over; almost entire box (maybe the whole thing).  These are old, but are plastic which are supposedly good indefinitely stored inside.  Shells won't drop into chamber; might could force but not worth it.  Sent msg to Federal.  Waiting.


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 15, 2012)

Will they fit in your 12 gauge?


Just kidding. If they won't easily chamber, don't try to shoot them. Especially with them being hi-brass rounds, you might damage your gun or yourself.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 30, 2012)

Ever hear back from Federal?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 31, 2012)

You will find that fold splits cause no problems when firing a shotshell... if the split farther down the hull then I would worry. 

I've reloaded shells with minor fold splits for years... I normally throw them away if they get too bad ...

I would shoot those that will chamber and throw the rest away ...


----------



## Washington95 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing from Federal.  Splits are up to 3/8 inch back on side (back from crimp).  Could probably push on into single or double, but have hesitated to do that; probably no bad pressure, but------


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a pretty good split ... I've shot them with splits near that size with no problems ... as long as the hull is intact from the wad down there should be no problems ... BUT for the price of a few shells ... I'd call it a loss ... maybe Federal will contact you soon...

There is an "old" practice called "ringing" a shotshell ... I would say that it is unsafe ... look it up ...  shooting a split would be a lot safer in my opinion ...


----------

